# Beers



## Road Dog (Feb 18, 2012)

Beer Pic


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty. I like the Carlisle one with the mug base. It seems odd (to me) for that bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 18, 2012)

Fantastic! The "HOME" embossing is really cool, and I love the shape & everything about the Carlisle bottle.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm thirsty now...

 Those are really nice.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks. Beers are one of the areas I don't really collect , but I have a weekness for kool bottles.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 19, 2012)

Those look great together...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice beers.

 PD


----------



## madman (Feb 23, 2012)

great group  im a beer collector


----------

